# Face Exfoliators?



## Jillian (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey! I haven't posted much before but I'm wanting to get more into the forum. So I have a question for you all. What is your favorite exfoliator and why type of skin do you have? I have eczema and my face (expecially my nose) peels like you've never seen. I hate it and no matter what, no product I've tried has worked magic for me. So I need some opinions. What do you use and do you think it'll help me?


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 31, 2005)

I've tried a variety of exfoliators but have recently switched to M·A·C Microfine Refinisher which is much more abrasive.  It contains the same aluminium oxide crystals used in microdermabrasion and I love it.  I have combination skin which is prone to breakouts and this has an immediate effect on the way my skin feels.  It also lasts a very long time as you only need a very small amount.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 31, 2005)

St. Ives is my HG of facial exfoliators. I keep tryin others but always return to this! I use the one formulated for oily/acne prone skin, which is perfect for me but I'm sure would be way to harsh for others. My only problem is it takes a while to rinse off completely, but other than that I love it!


----------



## Isis (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jillian* 
_Hey! I haven't posted much before but I'm wanting to get more into the forum. So I have a question for you all. What is your favorite exfoliator and why type of skin do you have? I have eczema and my face (expecially my nose) peels like you've never seen. I hate it and no matter what, no product I've tried has worked magic for me. So I need some opinions. What do you use and do you think it'll help me?_

 
I've got eczema too, and yeah my nose peels horribly! But that's b/c it's pretty dehydrated as well. So what type of skin do you have besides your eczema condition? normal, combo, dry/dehydrated, oily? Your exfoliant will really depend on that.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 1, 2005)

My skin is normal-to-slightly dry, with a tendency to go more combination in warmer weather. It's also slightly sensitive.

Exfoliating once a week doesn't really seem to cut it for me, and I've jumped onto the microfoliant bandwagon. I love Dermalogica's daily microfoliant but only use it 2-3 times a week. It absorbs all the T-zone oiliness and leaves the dry parts silky but not tight-clean.

Stila's Petal Infusions retexturising scrub I also love, for when my skin is less oily. It smells divine, is insanely gentle on the skin.

Very, very occasionally, I'll resort to Paula's Choice 8% AHA gel solution for my nose for stubborn blackheads. It's pretty blooming harsh, so don't forget to wear sunscreen the day after and use it at night. Do NOT use it as often as she recommends otherwise your skin will complain, or perhaps mine did because of sensitivity.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 2, 2005)

Just a FYI about St Ives, it's natural and it uses walnut shells as the exfoliate part of the scrub. These ground down shells eventually cause small tears and then scars in the facial skin areas. Ouch!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 2, 2005)

origins modern friction and dr. brandt's microdermabrasion in a jar are my faves! be careful using scrubs with eczema tho.. u don't want something that's going to aggravate your skin  =)


----------



## Isis (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_Just a FYI about St Ives, it's natural and it uses walnut shells as the exfoliate part of the scrub. These ground down shells eventually cause small tears and then scars in the facial skin areas. Ouch!_

 
I know.. amazing that stuff is still around considering.

On a more pleasent note... I have one of those delux samples from Stila of the new petal infusions retexturizing scrub and it's very nice and gentle. I might actually buy it. Here's a link if you're interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



stila retexturizing scrub


----------



## BabyFu18 (Nov 3, 2005)

I tried Urban Decay cream & sugar foaming facial srcub and I really liked it but it's been discontinued so it's really hard to find now.  I want to try Benefit's Pineapple polish now though.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BabyFu18* 
_I tried Urban Decay cream & sugar foaming facial srcub and I really liked it but it's been discontinued so it's really hard to find now.  I want to try Benefit's Pineapple polish now though._

 
Oooh yes, I've always wanted to try this stuff too!!


----------



## sunwater83 (Nov 5, 2005)

I've tried them all, Clinique, MAC, Dermalogica, Fresh, Neutrogena, Aveeno, and the list goes on and on.  I have several favorites for different reasons.  The best one I've ever used is the Olay Regenerist Microdermabrasion Peel.  This leaves my skin so smooth, feels poreless, and my makeup goes on like a dream afterwards.  The runner ups are Clinique 7 Day Scrub Cream and Exfoliating Scrub and Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant.


----------



## annestacey (Nov 12, 2005)

i like Aveeno's skin brightening daily scrub because it uses soy particles which are more fine and less coarse than St. Ives' apricot scrub.


----------



## User67 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Good exfoliator*

Hi ladies,

I was wondering what kind of exfoliants that you use on your body? I have been using The Healing Garden Wild Honey body scrub, but I really don't care for it because it's very oily & leaves a residue on my skin. Can anyone suggest a good non greasy exfoliator? Thanks!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 24, 2005)

REN does a fantastic body scrub.
Check out this link:
http://www.renskincare.com/catalogue.../guerande-salt


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 26, 2005)

Have you personally tried the Ren scrub, Hikaru?

Ones I like - Philosophy Amazing Grace or Gingerbread Man salt scrubs - definitely no oily residue.

Lush Aqua Mirabilis was excellent, except I preferred the older version, but it's great and scrubby.

I've tried a few samples of Dermalogica's exfoliating body scrub, and have been impressed enough to contemplate getting a full-size. It's scrubby, but also quite gentle.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 26, 2005)

I have tried it but I don't own  a tub.
The REN counter is right next to our counter so when I have a spare moment or two I'll use some on my hands and arms.
I will be buying a tub next week when my store as Spec Day (20% off everything)


----------



## succubus (Nov 26, 2005)

Add a small amount of baking soda in with your regular body wash. Gives by far the best exfoliation ever.


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 28, 2005)

i'm in love with origins "paradise found" scrub.  smells delish and works well


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 28, 2005)

i use biotherm purebright as my morning cleanser and it helps get rid of all the flakies.  try bbw, you might be able to get a sample!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 28, 2005)

merging with existing thread


----------

